

Redis fork that supports Graphs - omko
http://qunsul.com/graph-redis

======
mamp
You can implement the same features of this customised version using standard
Redis sets. I've been using Redis to implement some large directed graphs
(e.g. 300,000+ nodes, > 1m directed edges) using the built in Redis data
structures pretty efficiently.

The author should explain the benefits of this approach.

~~~
omko
You are right. It's me who did that, and I explained the motivation here:
[http://qunsul.com/redis_part1.html](http://qunsul.com/redis_part1.html)

~~~
rakoo
I don't want to downplay your work (which can be very helpful, I can see
graphs being implemented natively), but why not use EVAL [0] and lua scripts
for this ? I instinctively think that performance would be similar but:

\- it would be more easily maintainable and extendable (lua scripts vs redis
fork)

\- it would still be usable in any language (because all you need is EVAL the
scripts)

[0] [http://redis.io/commands/eval](http://redis.io/commands/eval)

